# Does it ever go away



## Chukka (Aug 24, 2015)

so I've had this for about 6 months from a panic attack from smoking marijuana but now the first couple months were hard and then I had a good hold of it now it almost 6 months and I feel so out of it like I can't think I'm so tired I laugh at random times like it's weird am I just losing or what but my real question is will this ever go away I had this before when I smoked a couple years ago but it didn't last long until I notice it was gone and I told my self never again and I ended up smoking and now I'm in this shit


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2015)

I never smoked...

I've had this for over 20 years....

So...it varries depending on the person


----------



## Simone1986 (Apr 13, 2014)

It does go away. It takes time, in my case it took months. The key is to accept the feeling and stop trying to fix how you are feeling, and just trust that it will go away. Do things even though you feel horrible, just accept that you feel horrible and continue with life. I felt like I was going crazy, but that is just your anxiety making you feel that way.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

Have u ever felt like nothing makes sense and everything is a lie . I find it hard to get over this feeling and accept it .feel like I just became a person this minute and everything is new and scary . Any reassurance or tips would be so helpful.


----------



## Simone1986 (Apr 13, 2014)

Trust me it is just anxiety. I went through that, and it takes a while to change your thinking patterns. Looking back now at my thinking patterns, I just laugh. I had a full blown panic attack because I could see my nose in my field of vision. How ridiculous is that! It feels like your stuck and it's the only thing you think about day and night. Accepting it is easier said than done, but keep your mind busy. Even while your doing something and you still feel like you don't exist, just keep doing it. Go out even though you feel like crap. It takes a long time (around a year for me) but eventually you will go back to normal. And stop researching and trying to make it go away. I haven't even thought about DR/DP for a long while until recently. I only came back to give people words of encouragement. It doesn't go away over night, but it does go away. TRUST ME. I felt hopeless and that my case was different. I even convinced myself that I would never get better. Don't do that, just have hope.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks simone. I just feel like there is nothing to recover from cause I have jsut analyzed life and my mind too far get me ? Did u feel this way? its hard to believe its the dp/dr doing that!. seems crazy. The amount of anxiety it causes is sickening!


----------



## sharp (Nov 20, 2014)

Hej Katiej, Just like Simone1986 says; It is the anxiety you should cure. As soon as your anxiety decreases, so does your DP DR.

The problem is that the DP DR scares you so much that your anxiety only increases. Try to keep your mind and thoughts occupied with ordinary stuff like school, work, training, friends etc. I know it's extremely difficult.

I recovered with the help of a psychologist, to change my thinking patterns, combined with an antidepressant.

The Lexapro made me feel more happy, less anxious and gave me a push in the right direction.

I'm not saying that you should take antidepressants because some people can cure themselves without.

But for me it worked great.

DP DR will go away but it takes time

Just don't lose hope, because when you recover, life is great!!


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

I had anxiety growing up. I missed 2 months of 6th grade because of anxiety. I would frequently ditch high school class because of anxiety. Today I am virtually anxiety free. I battled it with Aspirin. This works because Anxiety goes hand in hand with Racing Thoughts > Those Thoughts need fuel/blood to continue > Aspirin is a blood thinner > Taking a small dosage will balance and equalize the blood flow in your body > This effectively reduces the Racing Thoughts, having lost their source of fuel > Anxiety dissipates like a fever going away.

What I did was take One to Three 81mg Aspirin a day. 81mg is called "baby aspirin" because it's the small dosage. It's also what Doctors frequently prescribe for Heart Patients. I took the Aspirin for 1-2 months daily and then started taking every couple of days and then only "as needed". Now I don't have Anxiety. I do sometimes become nervous or shy but it's reasonable and manageable.

Disclaimer: I'm not a Doctor. Nor do I know of any research to back up my claims and I am in no way Diagnosing you or anyone. Nor am I Prescribing an Aspirin Regimen to anyone. Any questions? I recommend that you ask a Doctor.


----------



## Simone1986 (Apr 13, 2014)

Katiej, I thought this couldn't possibly be anxiety. But over analyzing is what anxiety does, and it is the worst part of it. I was like this, and when I look back at how I was feeling then, I just feel so stupid.


----------



## apoplexy (Jan 4, 2013)

KATIEJ IM GOING TO KILLLLLLLLLL YOU IF I CATCH YOU REASSURANCE SEEKING ON HERE ANYMOREEE. i mean that in a loving way of courseee.

i've given you such good tips and everyone here is repeating what i said, u gotta believe me! sit with the anxiety. you need to do CBT and ERP therapy!

please just trust me. i know you're dying inside, i used to be to but when i finally listened i made huge progress. you got this yo, just dont feed the anxious thoughts.

be stronger than the anxiety!


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks guys. Apoplexy im starting CBT Monday. Just struggling in the meantime. Crying and panicking inbetween trying to distract. I am starting to have the odd normal moment in between. Hoping those moments can expand to hours, then days. and so on. it varies from hour to hour. I could be feeling better than i have in a long time one minute, then rock bottem the next. Such a rollercoaster !.

I know anxiety is doing it and is at its worst when my anxiety is sky high. But, Because i have thought this way now and now terrified of my reality etc, im afraid i wont be able to reverse the way i have been thinking yano ? That is my fear, Im aware its dp and anxiety doing this but its like everything i once knew is now terrifying and lost.


----------

